# شاب مصري يصارع أسدا



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2011)

*شاب مصري يصارع أسدا*





​ الثلاثاء، 31 أيار/مايو 2011، 

القاهرة، مصر (CNN)-- في محاولة للترويج السياحي في مصر، قرر شاب مصري مصارعه أسد حتى يقتله أمام أهرامات الجيزة يوم 25 يونيو/حزيران المقبل، فيما احتمى مسجل خطر بأسد من مطاردة الشرطة المصرية له.

في مدينة المنصورة التابعة لمحافظة الدقهلية قرر السيد العيسوي (26 سنة) أن يحقق حلمه بمصارعة أسد حتى الموت داخل حلبة حديدية في ذلك اليوم، لترويج السياحة في مصر.

قال السيد العيسوي لـCNN بالعربية، إنه سيصارع أسدا حتى يقتله داخل الحلبة، وأنه قام بشراء أسد بمبلغ 25 ألف جنيه (نحو 4 ألاف دولار) ويزن 280 كيلوغراماً من الغابات الأفريقية، من أجل هذا الهدف، وأنه انتهى من إعداد القفص الحديدي.

أضاف العيسوي أنه سيتدرب مع الأسد من خارج القفص، وأن التدريب الذهني لهذه المحاولة يستغرق أكثر من خمس ساعات يومية متواصلة ويضع أكثر من تصور لوجوده داخل الحلبة.

وحول وجود فرص للفشل في محاولته قال " أنه سوف سيستخدم دروعاً حديدية وخنجراً في قدمه لصد هجمات الأسد وأنه ينوي قتل الأسد بيده، وأنه تقدم بطلب لوزارة الداخلية للموافقة علي إقامة العرض بالأهرامات حتى يكون الحدث عالمياً وتحقيق الهدف منه بالترويج للسياحة خاصة بعد أحداث ثورة 25 يناير/كانون الثاني.

وأشار السيد العيسوي، إلى أنه سيطالب بفريق طبي من الطب البيطري للكشف على الأسد قبل مصارعته لبيان ما إذا كان الأسد مخدرا من عدمه، قبل الإقدام على محاولته الخطرة.

وقال العيسوي إنه مدرب بالقوات الخاصة بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، بعد تخرجه في كلية الشرطة بالإمارات، وحاصل على 6 دورات قناصة لأنواع الرشاشات الآلية المختلفة وحاصل على فرق غوص واللحام تحت الماء وملاحة بحرية ودورات إنقاذ بحري وبري بجميع أنواعه.

يذكر أن العيسوي، قام بالعديد من الأعمال التي تتسم بالقوة الخارقة حيث يقفز من الطابق العاشر ويهوي أكل الأخشاب وابتلاع المسامير وتكسيرها وينام تحت السيارات الكبيرة وتمر فوق بطنه وظهره ويجر السيارات بأسنانه عن طريق تثبيت خنجر تحت الجلد ووضع "شنكل" صلب في ذراعه لسحب السيارات، كلها عروض كانت أماني له وحققها وقدم بها عروضاً عامة خطفت أنظار الجميع.

على الجانب الأخر، فقد شلت المفاجأة عدد من أفراد الأمن المصري، حينما ذهبوا للقبض على أحد البلطجية، بعد تقديم أكثر من بلاغ ضده من أهالي إحدى قرى محافظة الغربية "في دلتا مصر" وفوجئوا بخروج أسد أطلقه عليهم دنيا حمدان، المطلوب على ذمة عدد من القضايا.

كانت قوة من مديرية أمن الغربية، قد ذهبت لقرية "كفر عصام" التابعة لمركز طنطا بمحافظة الغربية، لإلقاء القبض على المسجل خطر دنيا حمدان، بعد تلقيهم أكثر من بلاغ ضده من أهالي القرية، يتهمونه بفرض إتاوات عليهم، وبيع المخدرات في شوارع القرية، وقطع الطريق بالبلطجة.

عندما وصلت قوة الشرطة لمنزل المتهم، فوجئوا بخروج الأسد عليهم، ويهاجمهم مما دفع عددا من أفراد الشرطة للقفز من الدور الثاني للمنزل، في حين نجح بعض أفراد الشرطة في التعامل مع الأسد بإطلاق 200 طلقة رصاص عليه وقتله.

لم يتوقف الأمر عند هذا الحد، بل إن أفراد القوة فوجئوا أيضا بخروج صقر جارح عليهم يحاول مهاجمتهم، إلا أنهم نجحوا في التعامل معه، في هذا الوقت هرب المسجل خطر، بعدما قفز من منزله في الدور الثاني.

الغريب في الأمر أن أهالي قرية "كفر عصام" كان قد سبق لهم الشكوى أكثر من مرة من وجود أسد بمنزل أحد المسجلين خطر، والمحكوم عليه في أكثر من قضية، إلا أن الشرطة لم تكن تتحرك لإنقاذ هؤلاء الأهالي.   

القاهرة، مصر (CNN)


----------



## جيلان (31 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايييه يا جدعان المصريين دووول
ايييه يا جدععععع
اسد 
دنا بخاف من الكلب يطلعلى اسد ههههههههههه
بلطجى مربى اسد فى بيته دنا نفسى اربى فار ابيض ولو شفته هجرى ههههههههه اسد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! انا مزهولة

طب والراجل الى صارع الاسد ده التانى كسبه وموته ولا فضحنا قدام الاجانب هههه


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2011)

*غريبه مسمعناش على الموضوع دة 

اما للخبر التانى انا اعرف ناس كتير عندها اسود فى بيوتها عادى
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه اسد مره وحده ههههههه


----------



## sparrow (1 يونيو 2011)

الخبر فعلا كان مكتوب في المصري  اليوم من اسبوع كده
وكانوا كاتبين ان  السيد العيسوي مضايق ان لسه وزارة الداخليه والسياحه 
مردوش عليه بخصوص هذا الامر 
وهو عشان بيحب بلده وعاوز يعمل حاجة فقرر انه يستخدم قدراته في ترويج السياحه في مصر
عن طريق الاسد دا


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *غريبه مسمعناش على الموضوع دة
> 
> اما للخبر التانى انا اعرف ناس كتير عندها اسود فى بيوتها عادى
> *​




انت مش بتستغرب من اى حاجة ابدا كدة هههههههههه 
من امتى الناس بتربى اسدة فى بيوتها ياعم :a82:


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> انت مش بتستغرب من اى حاجة ابدا كدة هههههههههه
> من امتى الناس بتربى اسدة فى بيوتها ياعم :a82:




*ههههههه وانا مالى ياختى اعملك ايه انا اعرف ناس مربيه اسود

ولو عايزة اسد اجبلك واحد لحد عندك ومستورد كمان بالباسبور والشهادات بتاعته

بس الترخيص جوة مصر عليكي طبعا :kap:
*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايييه يا جدعان المصريين دووول
> ايييه يا جدععععع
> اسد
> ...



لسا ها يصارعه وبصي اعماله اللي يهواها وههههههههههههههههه
يذكر أن العيسوي، قام بالعديد من الأعمال التي تتسم بالقوة الخارقة حيث  يقفز من الطابق العاشر ويهوي أكل الأخشاب وابتلاع المسامير وتكسيرها وينام  تحت السيارات الكبيرة وتمر فوق بطنه وظهره ويجر السيارات بأسنانه عن طريق  تثبيت خنجر تحت الجلد ووضع "شنكل" صلب في ذراعه لسحب السيارات، كلها عروض  كانت أماني له وحققها وقدم بها عروضاً عامة خطفت أنظار الجميع.


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> الخبر فعلا كان مكتوب في المصري  اليوم من اسبوع كده
> وكانوا كاتبين ان  السيد العيسوي مضايق ان لسه وزارة الداخليه والسياحه
> مردوش عليه بخصوص هذا الامر
> وهو عشان بيحب بلده وعاوز يعمل حاجة فقرر انه يستخدم قدراته في ترويج السياحه في مصر
> عن طريق الاسد دا



صحيح كلامك
ومتكلمة عنه ال سي ان ان
ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *غريبه مسمعناش على الموضوع دة
> 
> اما للخبر التانى انا اعرف ناس كتير عندها اسود فى بيوتها عادى
> *​



دة اللي كتبته وذاعته ال سي ان ان


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه اسد مره وحده ههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه
ممكن مرتي او تلاتة لو عايزة
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## كاري (8 يونيو 2011)

اسد ولا قطة  عموما فى الزمن دة مفيش فرق ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nonogirl89 (8 يونيو 2011)

طب بجد راجل كويس ومبتكر
الغريبة بقى المسجل خطر دة اللى مربى أسد ف بيته
قالك قال رجال الشرطة نطوا من الدور التانى
بجد يعنى رجالة رجالة
كتر خيرهم


----------



## جيلان (8 يونيو 2011)

nonogirl89 قال:


> طب بجد راجل كويس ومبتكر
> الغريبة بقى المسجل خطر دة اللى مربى أسد ف بيته
> قالك قال رجال الشرطة نطوا من الدور التانى
> بجد يعنى رجالة رجالة
> كتر خيرهم




عليا الطلاق انا لو شفت اسد هطلع السطوح مخصوص عشان انط من فوق ههههههههه
بس مش مصدقة عضويتى يا نااس نونو هنا اخيرا:mus13:


----------



## nonogirl89 (8 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> عليا الطلاق انا لو شفت اسد هطلع السطوح مخصوص عشان انط من فوق ههههههههه
> بس مش مصدقة عضويتى يا نااس نونو هنا اخيرا:mus13:



ايون بس الناس بلغوا قبل كدة ان الراجل دة عنده أسد يعنى المفروض الشرطة رايحين عارفين انهم هيشوفوا أسد مش قطة يعنى
شوفتى بقى ياجيلان رجعنا تانى ههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (8 يونيو 2011)

nonogirl89 قال:


> ايون بس الناس بلغوا قبل كدة ان الراجل دة عنده أسد يعنى المفروض الشرطة رايحين عارفين انهم هيشوفوا أسد مش قطة يعنى
> شوفتى بقى ياجيلان رجعنا تانى ههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههه يعنى كانو فكرينه من غير شعر فاتخضو
الشرطة دى بلا لا اصلا 
لو برة بقى طيارة هيليكوبيتر قدام البلكونة بيضربو  الاسد منها :boxing:  وينزل منها بالحبال القوات الخاصة ووبوووووووووم بوووووووووووم مات الاسد مات الراجل وخلصنا ههههه
الافلام هتاكل دماغنا خلاص هههه


----------



## nonogirl89 (8 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> هههههههههه يعنى كانو فكرينه من غير شعر فاتخضو
> الشرطة دى بلا لا اصلا
> لو برة بقى طيارة هيليكوبيتر قدام البلكونة بيضربو  الاسد منها :boxing:  وينزل منها بالحبال القوات الخاصة ووبوووووووووم بوووووووووووم مات الاسد مات الراجل وخلصنا ههههه
> الافلام هتاكل دماغنا خلاص هههه



اة ياختى ياريت ماتتفرجيش على اكشن وماكس كتير
دى الافلام مش لسه هتاكل دماغك
دى كلت دماغك خلاص


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2011)

ايه دة انتوا بترغوا هنا
من غير ما تقولو
ههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (8 يونيو 2011)

الزومل هيضرب اهه ههههههههههه
اجرى يابت هاتيله اسد


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه
اه فكرتوني بايام لما كانت بتدخل 
نونو
وكان قلم حر
هههههههههههههه
كان ايام حلوة


----------



## جيلان (8 يونيو 2011)

ااه جدداااااااا
جات نونو اهه فاضل قلم يا موسهل


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2011)

عا الله تدخل مش زي كل مرة
دايما بنحتفل بالعودة
نلاقى نفسنا احتفلنا بعودتها..
انما الى اي عودة؟؟
عودة الى... الغياب
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (8 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههه
انا وصل واستضفت شبل صغير فى بيتي
وهاد كان لمدة اسبوع واحد فقط 
لكن اسد دى حكاية بعيدة عنى خالص

اللخبر هاد لذبذ اكتير


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> عا الله تدخل مش زي كل مرة
> دايما بنحتفل بالعودة
> نلاقى نفسنا احتفلنا بعودتها..
> انما الى اي عودة؟؟
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
لا ياكليمو ان شاء الله مافيش غياب تانى
هروح فين يعنى
ههههههههههههههههه
وكلها فترة صغيرة وارجع اشارك بمواضيع تانى
وقلم حر مش عارفة راح فين 
كان انسان عظيم فعلا
مثل اعلى​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2011)

nonogirl89 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> لا ياكليمو ان شاء الله مافيش غياب تانى
> هروح فين يعنى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...



طيب يا نونو
منتظرين
وكل التأهيل بيكِ


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههههه
> انا وصل واستضفت شبل صغير فى بيتي
> وهاد كان لمدة اسبوع واحد فقط
> لكن اسد دى حكاية بعيدة عنى خالص
> ...





ههههههههههههههه
شبل اكيد بيبقى صغير وخطورته 
بتبقى بسيطة 
شكرا اخي جوجو للمرور

يسوع يباركك


----------



## جيلان (9 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههههه
> انا وصل واستضفت شبل صغير فى بيتي
> وهاد كان لمدة اسبوع واحد فقط
> لكن اسد دى حكاية بعيدة عنى خالص
> ...




يا قلبك الجامد يا جوجو
يا لهوى انا انام وفى بيتنا شبل !! نو وىىىىى ههههههههههه
افرض وانا نايمة كبر وبقى اسد هعمل معاه ايه ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> يا قلبك الجامد يا جوجو
> يا لهوى انا انام وفى بيتنا شبل !! نو وىىىىى ههههههههههه
> افرض وانا نايمة كبر وبقى اسد هعمل معاه ايه ههههههههه





> وانا نايمة كبر وبقى اسد



ولا حاجة
ها يبقى عنده وجبة دسمة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (9 يونيو 2011)

يا لهوى وفرحان هههههههههه
ولما اقوم الصبح الاقى نفسى موت هعمل ايه :dntknw:
اكيد هتضايق  هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2011)

> اكيد هتضايق  هههههههه



معاك حاجة تضايق
هههههههههههه
لكن تستحملي شوية
ههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جدااا لمجهودك
الرب يباركك أخى كليمو


----------

